# Wire Management



## yoops (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey peeps,

I just recently built a computer with my cousin and it's almost finished except one part.. The inside looks like a warzone of wires! I was wondering if you guys could give me some advice! cheers! 

<< specs


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 15, 2007)

When buying a PSU, its often good to get a modular power supply with the cables sleeved to minimise confusion and tangles.

Obviously its too late for this. If your a neat freak you can try bundling your cables together and keeping them that way via the use of electrical tape, ziplock ties or even just a bit of twist ties found in any good grocery store.

Tucking cables in behind your motherboard works too.
The general aim of the whole experience is not just to make your case neater but to enhance airflow by getting cables that cause air resistance out of the way of your case fans.

EDIT - Im not sure electrical tape is such a good idea, both in terms of making it difficult to remove (as well as possible electrical inteference or short circuiting???)


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 15, 2007)

In the articles section there is a reference material that takes a step by step approach on how to sleeve a fans cabling.
Found Here > http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/modding/141

Im not sure if the same applies to power supplies cables, as the process involves removing the ends of the cables (the male and female molexes for example). 

Im sure someone has done it, but theyr probably hardcore about their cable management. Doing such a  sleeving process incorrectly on the PSU's molexes could cause damage to hardware as well as possible personal injury/property damage?


----------



## randomperson21 (Jan 15, 2007)

reven's already touched on pretty much all the important stuff, but I personally think that the under the mobo wire management is best. Also, you can run wires down the non-window side of the hdd cages, and if your case permits it, mount the hdd backwards and connect power and data there. much cleaner look, imo.

also, you can do a bit of diy cable sleeving if you want that doesn't require poking out all the little molex tubing. My computer's sleeved with a sort of plastic corrugated tube w/ a slit down one side, zip tied on each end. imo, it looks pretty good. not pro, but pretty good.


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 15, 2007)

i had a guide on cable sleeving specifically for the cables of a PSU, it involved some kind of flexible plastic tubing or conduit or something like that. Il see if i can dig it up.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 15, 2007)

its called wireloom.

it used to be available on xoxide.com but they seem to have stopped stocking it.


----------



## randomperson21 (Jan 15, 2007)

oops.

Tried posting in the wrong thread. i'm stupid and they all look the same. sry
and i should close some of the 50 tabs i have open...................


----------



## JC316 (Jan 15, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> When buying a PSU, its often good to get a modular power supply with the cables sleeved to minimise confusion and tangles.
> 
> Obviously its too late for this. If your a neat freak you can try bundling your cables together and keeping them that way via the use of electrical tape, ziplock ties or even just a bit of twist ties found in any good grocery store.
> 
> ...



Electric tape dosen't conduct electricity, but I don't advise it because of the residue it leaves.

I use velcro cable ties for easy acess and moving.


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 15, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> its called wireloom.
> 
> it used to be available on xoxide.com but they seem to have stopped stocking it.



that sounds familiar
ive seen it in use or something similar in use on my antec psu


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 15, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Electric tape dosen't conduct electricity, but I don't advise it because of the residue it leaves.
> 
> I use velcro cable ties for easy acess and moving.



Just clarifying that I was trying to place more emphasis on electrical interference more than anything else. Ive found that (especially in speaker systems) if you bundle electrical cables too close you can get dirty feedback (ie you can hear the speakers crackle) and im not sure if this is 100% gospel but ive read about data transmission issues due to electrical interference caused by cable bundling.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Jan 15, 2007)

Personally, I try to simply keep the cables organized and run in a pattern. Each case offers different challenges and opportunities. Zip ties, and double stick mounts work nicely. Here is a good example of running them in view as well as, not under the motherboard, but under the motherboard tray/backside of the case. It is not usually a good idea since is can cause a short - just rub your hand down the back of a mobo and see what happens.


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn you and your uber cable managed coolermaster case 

Edit - Even though that isnt the one in the photo lol


----------



## randomperson21 (Jan 15, 2007)

holy schnikies thats nice!!! like holy mother of...............wow.

and your sys specs aren't that shabby either....


----------



## HeavyH20 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks. Clean and neat is the motto. This was my old Stacker case that I made into a server. But, I think it is a good example of what can be done. 

Here is a smaller CM case. A system I made for my nephew. Hard drive was on order when I took the pics.


----------



## randomperson21 (Jan 15, 2007)

is that the pc3 setup you have in your sig? its nice. i'm jealous.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Jan 15, 2007)

Actually, all three of the systems in my signature are in Stacker 830 cases. This was a Centurion 5 I used for my nephew's PC build.


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 15, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> Actually, all three of the systems in my signature are in Stacker 830 cases. This was a Centurion 5 I used for my nephew's PC build.



I bet he's like 5. The perfect excuse lol.
You just wanted yet another PC, didnt you HeavyH2o


----------



## randomperson21 (Jan 15, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> Actually, all three of the systems in my signature are in Stacker 830 cases. This was a Centurion 5 I used for my nephew's PC build.



actually, i was looking at the a64 sticker on the cpu cooler..... but yea. nice man, nice.

allow me to qualify my post: i was looking at the first pic you posted.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Jan 15, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> I bet he's like 5. The perfect excuse lol.
> You just wanted yet another PC, didnt you HeavyH2o



No, a little older, 12. It was a decent start for him. A64 single core, 1 GB of RAM, 7600GT, 250 GB HDD, DVD-RW DL and a decent PSU (OCZ 520). His Dad bought him a 22 inch widescreen for Christmas. He should be set for a bit. But, in truth, yes, another excuse to build a system. Been busy this year, 3 nephews and my sister-in-law (she got the Minnie Me system in the case gallery) and another build for a family in the neighborhood (for give aways). He has been in Iraq coming up on two years, and active duty pay is not the same as your regular income. His kids needed a decent PC, so I just had to build them one. And, helped build a few others for co-workers at my company. Those were not gratis, however. They paid for the parts.


----------



## Protius (Jan 15, 2007)

zipties are god


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 15, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> His Dad bought him a 22 inch widescreen for Christmas.



Holy Shit, lucky lil dude.


----------



## yoops (Jan 15, 2007)

omg HeavyH20 I am awed by your skills 0_0
I sent you a private message earlier and I must say your cases are my #1 fav because it is so friggin clean!! I own a 680i and a CM Stacker 830 I was wondering if you could show more indepth use of the paths you created with those zipties and how its mounted on like that.. I want mine just like yours!!


----------

